# Teaching in Dubai 2016



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have just joined the forum and I would be grateful for information on teaching in Dubai, I am currently applying for jobs in Dubai and very apprehensive/scared (not sure about the exactly emotion right now!).

Just curious if anybody has worked with an AMSI managed school?

Being from the UK and a UK trained teacher, is it easy to adapt to an American curriculum?

Any information would be amazing!

Thanks everybody


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Tes has some very good jobs on this week. PM me (if that's possible on here??) and I can give you more info.


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

mrsjones said:


> Tes has some very good jobs on this week. PM me (if that's possible on here??) and I can give you more info.


Thank you for getting back to me. I can't seem to find a PM (possible early morning excuse!) I will have a look later but I am more than happy to pass over my email.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Azza3k said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I can't seem to find a PM (possible early morning excuse!) I will have a look later but I am more than happy to pass over my email.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You need to make 5 good posts in order to use the Private Message function.
In the meantime, please don't post email addresses or contact details on the open forum - it's against the rules!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> You need to make 5 good posts in order to use the Private Message function.


Thank you Steve! 



Stevesolar said:


> In the meantime, please don't post email addresses or contact details on the open forum - it's against the rules!
> Cheers
> Steve


Oops, no problem! Dodged a mishap there!


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

You learn something new everyday! Well, have a look on TES and then go to the school's website. The websites can be very telling. There are many very good schools in UAE. A few iffy ones, but you can usually pick that up from their websites. Good luck.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

mrsjones said:


> You learn something new everyday! Well, have a look on TES and then go to the school's website. The websites can be very telling. There are many very good schools in UAE. A few iffy ones, but you can usually pick that up from their websites. Good luck.


A visit to this sites search function will bring up numerous threads on teaching here, schools etc etc. It'll keep you busy for hours


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you Roxtec, I did try that but I was slightly worried (alarmed) I couldn't find anything on this specific school :/


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

Azza3k said:


> Thank you Roxtec, I did try that but I was slightly worried (alarmed) I couldn't find anything on this specific school :/


Hey, i'm pretty much in the same boat as you.

Did you manage to find any good schools in the region?


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

I am talking to an agency at the moment who are recruiting for a school (the one mentioned), but I am widely applying really. As mrs Jones has mentioned I guess my night tonight is going to be busy looking at jobs on TES and applying 

How is your hunt going?


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

When you look on school websites make sure to look at KHDA Report for Dubai schools and ADEC Report for Abu Dhabi schools. They should be published on most websites.


----------



## shinen (Feb 2, 2016)

*Dubai 2016*

Hello everyone,

I am also hoping to make the move to Dubai this Summer to begin teaching in August. I have sent quiet a few applications off this week- just wondering how long I might expect to hear a response? Very new to this process so if anyone has any advice that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

shinen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am also hoping to make the move to Dubai this Summer to begin teaching in August. I have sent quiet a few applications off this week- just wondering how long I might expect to hear a response? Very new to this process so if anyone has any advice that would be great! Thanks!



I think it should be pretty quick. It all depends really on the school.

Generally they're always looking for people throughout the year (from what I read) as people are not completing their contract so mid year a lot of school are in a rush to fill these positions. (Hence why they always ask you to confirm you are okay with moving to the UAE, if you will be fine with the culture, weather, laws etc and will honour your contract for the period..)

Good luck! Hope you get a response soon!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Whatdoesthisdo said:


> Generally they're always looking for people throughout the year (from what I read) as people are not completing their contract so mid year a lot of school are in a rush to fill these positions.


This speaks volumes... Consideration as to why this happens must be taken.


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> This speaks volumes... Consideration as to why this happens must be taken.


Yeah, from what I see. These jobs are not for everyone, if your'e an extremely hard skinned individual and get lucky into what school you get placed into then it should be fine. But again, it's not for everyone. As the teaching lifestyle and school environment is significantly different as what you are used to back home.


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

I think you are underestimating how hard it is at the moment in the UK  As long as I am not working 70/80 hour weeks for way under graduate wage I would be happy.

To be honest I'd work the same hours for the wage and sunshine that Dubai offers!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Azza3k said:


> sunshine that Dubai offers!


don't forget the heat and humidity for 7 months.


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

rsinner said:


> don't forget the heat and humidity for 7 months.


Humidity is better than rain for 11 months.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Azza3k said:


> I think you are underestimating how hard it is at the moment in the UK  As long as I am not working 70/80 hour weeks for way under graduate wage I would be happy.
> 
> To be honest I'd work the same hours for the wage and sunshine that Dubai offers!


But when would you get to see The Cobblers or go to Billing Aquadrome if you were in Dubai


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Roxtec Blue said:


> But when would you get to see The Cobblers or go to Billing Aquadrome if you were in Dubai


Haha not sure what they are but i'm sure you could take a picture haha!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Azza3k said:


> Haha not sure what they are but i'm sure you could take a picture haha!


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...ykid3eh1abAKr0weQnqn3g&bvm=bv.113370389,d.bGQ :welcome:


----------



## mrr1 (Feb 13, 2016)

I hear non-profit schools are the best to go for but struggling to find any adverts.

I have interviews for 3 large for-profit schools but finding information about them is tough!

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Katasticc (May 26, 2016)

Azza3k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just joined the forum and I would be grateful for information on teaching in Dubai, I am currently applying for jobs in Dubai and very apprehensive/scared (not sure about the exactly emotion right now!).
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm just wondering if you ever found out anything about the AMSI schools. I was offered a position with them today and was all geared up to accept it until I read a few reviews online. Anyone know anything about the schools?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey, sorry nobody ever came forward. I ended up accepting a job in a GEMS school. 
Good luck finding some information!


----------

